# Post your door handle pics...who's in?



## crzyfotopeeple (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 2, 2016)

Without a NSFW warning?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 2, 2016)

The second is a window crank, not a door handle. Who are you trying to kid?


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Apr 2, 2016)

OK. I'm changing it to a crank or a handle. Thanks for noticing that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2016)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> OK. I'm changing it to a crank or a handle. Thanks for noticing that.


He is just kidding

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 2, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cauzimme (Apr 3, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Without a NSFW warning?
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk








[/QUOTE]


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Apr 3, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I'm changing it to a crank or a handle. Thanks for noticing that.
> ...


Me Too. So now it's a crank, handle or a knob.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 3, 2016)

cauzimme said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Without a NSFW warning?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Nice door handle and I've always considered hips as type of handle also


----------



## Philmar (Apr 4, 2016)

Aztec design: Detail of a door handle - Chapultepec Castle, Mexico City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Apr 4, 2016)

this is my favorite:




Exquisite door handle - San Miguel de Allende. Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Apr 5, 2016)

oh man i had to go after the exquisite door handle


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2016)

Huh, whaddya know, I actually have one:


----------



## Tim Tucker (Apr 6, 2016)

_(Sounds of rummaging through the archives)-_ Found one...


----------



## Philmar (Apr 8, 2016)

Ford pickup detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Apr 8, 2016)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> View attachment 118787 View attachment 118788



I loved the caution sticker. I would never use anything but a Fusetron after that warning. BTW, this was spotted in the oldest theater in NY State, in Hudson NY. It is being restored.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 8, 2016)

OK- it's really a drawer handle, not a door handle.

Yeah, well, there used to be a handle there.

OK, sure, you need a pair of pliers to use it now- just grab a bit of the cable sticking out.

Works great.  Well, sorta OK anyhow.  (sigh...)


----------



## acparsons (Apr 8, 2016)

DSC_1710 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2386 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2301 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 11, 2016)

Brass door handle - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Refurbished door handles - Detail of an old Buick in Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 17, 2016)

Peacock door handle - Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, since this theme is not so popular ... I dug into the archives ...




handle by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## texxter (Apr 3, 2018)

> Exquisite door handle - San Miguel de Allende. Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr



NSFW


----------



## texxter (Apr 4, 2018)

Door knob eyewear!


----------

